# quel giorno lui prese a mia madre sopra un bel prato



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Nella canzone famosa di Lucio Dalla si trovano se leguenti parole:

_e quel giorno lui prese a mia madre sopra un bel prato_
_l'ora più dolce prima di esser ammazzato ..._

La mia domanda è, perché "*a* mia madre", cioè con la preposizione _a_ ? 
(sembra un accusativo spagnolo ....) 

Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

Perché è sbagliato, suppongo


----------



## olaszinho

Quasi tutti i dialetti centro-meridionali presentano quell'accusativo in a, esattamente come in spagnolo. Generazioni di maestre si sono prodigate per correggerlo: è considerato un errore grave in italiano. Diverse storie e diversi sviluppi di lingue pur simili.




.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Quasi tutti i dialetti centro-meridionali presentano quell'accusativo in a, esattamente come in spagnolo. Generazioni di maestre si sono prodigate per correggerlo: è considerato un errore grave in italiano. Diverse storie e diversi sviluppi di lingue pur simili.


 
Ciao Olaszinho .

Povere maestre ... Infatti pensavo che si tratti di qualcosa del genere, ma non ho mai sentito dire così (o almeno non l'ho notato). Quindi la tua risposta è un'informazione interessante per me (visto che m'interessano anche queste sfumature regionali ...)


----------



## olaszinho

Blackman said:


> Non dimenticare che si tratta di una canzone, potrebbe essere un'errore volontario funzionale alla melodia.


 
A proposito d'errori....


----------



## Blackman

Vero, è il mio preferito....


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> Non dimenticare che si tratta di una canzone, potrebbe essere un'errore volontario funzionale alla melodia.



Non so se è questo il caso.

La melodia non "saltava" anche senza "a".


----------



## gc200000

olaszinho said:


> Quasi tutti i dialetti centro-meridionali presentano quell'accusativo in a, esattamente come in spagnolo. Generazioni di maestre si sono prodigate per correggerlo: è considerato un errore grave in italiano. Diverse storie e diversi sviluppi di lingue pur simili.
> .



L'autore della canzone, però, è bolognese


----------



## francisgranada

Ho cancellato il mio messagio perché mentre stavo scrivendo avete risposto anche voi ...



Blackman said:


> Vero, è il mio preferito....






> Non dimenticare che si tratta di una canzone, potrebbe essere un'errore volontario funzionale alla melodia.


 
Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma in questo caso concreto non credo ... sia per la spiegazione di Olaszinho (cioè che un tale fenomeno esiste) sia perché Lucio Dalla avrebbe potuto dire p.e. "_e quel giorno lui prese *la* mia madre sopra un bel prato",_ se il suo vero "problema" fosse stato il numero delle sillabe o qualcosa del genere ... Ma quest'è solamente la mia deduzione personale  ... 




gc200000 said:


> L'autore della canzone, però, è bolognese


Ma chissà se anche la sua madre ... oppure il padre che "parlava un'altra lingua" (forse spagnolo .... )

(indipendentemente dal nostro discorso presente, la canzone Gesù Bambino è davvero bella, per cui propongo di perdonare a Lucio questo errore ...)


----------



## olaszinho

Scusa Francis, ma la sua madre suona davvero male in italiano. 
Puoi dire: a sua mamma o alla sua mamma, anche se la seconda forma è più conforme alla grammatica tradizionale, ma la sua madre è decisamente scorretto.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Semplice licenza poetica, forse.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Scusa Francis, ma la sua madre suona davvero male in italiano.
> Puoi dire: a sua mamma o alla sua mamma, anche se la seconda forma è più conforme alla grammatica tradizionale, ma la sua madre è decisamente scorretto.


 
Capisco ... (anzi, vorrei credere che neanch'io lo dica così ... ). Ma, se supponiamo che Lucio Dalla non commette degli errori contro lo "spirito" della lingua italiana, allora mi pare poco probabile che direbbe (o canterebbe) "a mia madre" se questo modo di dire fosse del tutto contro lo spirito (in tutti i sensi, quindi anche quelli "regionali" ....) dell'italiano ... Insomma, la tua reazione mi pare di giustificare proprio quello che dicevi prima, cioè che il fenomeno dell'uso della preposizione "a" nell'accusativo esiste in alcune regioni italiane (ovunque sia nato Lucio Dalla ...)


----------



## olaszinho

Credo, infatti, che la preposizione "a" sia stata volutamente inserita da Dalla nel testo per conferigli un'impronta più autentica, popolare e verace. Quell'espressione è innegabilmente evocatrice ed altamente poetica.


----------



## effeundici

Scusate ma non è che molto più semplicemente intenda: _prese l'ora più dolce a mia madre _nel senso che le rubò l'ora più dolce?


----------



## olaszinho

effeundici said:


> Scusate ma non è che molto più semplicemente intenda: _prese l'ora più dolce a mia madre _nel senso che le rubò l'ora più dolce?


 

Credo che tu abbia ragione. Abbiamo disquisito sul nulla.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Credo, infatti, che la preposizione "a" sia stata volutamente inserita da Dalla nel testo per conferi*r*gli un'impronta più autentica, popolana e verace. Quell'espressione è innegabilmente di grande presa e poetica al contempo.


 
Sì, per cui la mia domanda originale. Cioè, non volevo supporre che proprio Lucio Dalla faccia degli errori, diciamo, talmente "primitivi". 



effeundici said:


> Scusate ma non è che molto più semplicemente intenda: _prese l'ora più dolce a mia madre _nel senso che le rubò l'ora più dolce?


 
Hmm, molto interessante ... (ma è un po' tardi, quindi direi che andiamo a dormir un po' prima di fare delle conclusioni definitive ... )


----------



## Necsus

Be', devo dire che leggendo la discussione, all'inizio francamente mi sfuggiva la ragione del dibattere, infatti io l'ho sempre recepita come F11: mi sembrava naturale che "prese" reggesse "l'ora più dolce", che altrimenti sarebbe rimasta sospesa nel nulla... (a parte l'escludere istintivamente che Dalla potesse aver scritto 'prese a mia madre' nel senso di averla posseduta carnalmente)


----------



## gc200000

Necsus said:


> Be', devo dire che leggendo la discussione, all'inizio francamente mi sfuggiva la ragione del dibattere, infatti io l'ho sempre recepita come F11: mi sembrava naturale che "prese" reggesse "l'ora più dolce", che altrimenti sarebbe rimasta sospesa nel nulla... (a parte l'escludere istintivamente che Dalla potesse aver scritto 'prese a mia madre' nel senso di averla posseduta carnalmente)



Beh, "prendere" non doveva necessariamente essere inteso in senso carnale, poteva anche intendersi come "prendere e portare via". Rileggendola, sicuramente l'ipotesi di "prendere l'ora più dolce" è più plausibile.


----------



## francisgranada

gc200000 said:


> ... poteva anche intendersi come "prendere e portare via".... Rileggendola, sicuramente l'ipotesi di "prendere l'ora più dolce" è più plausibile.


 
Sono d'accordo anch'io, anche perché la frase "_l'ora più dolce prima di esser ammazzato"_ ha più senso così. Allora la conclusione per me è:
1. I dialetti centro-meridionali presentano l'accusativo in "a"
2. Lucio Dalla parla bene l'italiano  ...

Grazie per le vostre opinioni interessanti!


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Necsus said:


> ... Dalla potesse aver scritto 'prese a mia madre' nel senso di averla posseduta carnalmente


Dalla ha voluto proprio dire questo!


----------



## infinite sadness

Si tratta chiaramente di una licenza poetica, non può definirsi _errore_ un errore inserito volontariamente nel testo di una canzone. 
...l'ora più dolce... è una frase a sè, una frase ellittica, staccata da tutto il resto.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Ma la canzone non parla di "violenza carnale"!

_Dice che era un bell'uomo e veniva, _
_veniva dal mare _
_parlava un'altra lingua, _
_pero' sapeva amare _
_e quel giorno lui prese a mia madre _
_sopra un bel prato _
_l'ora piu' dolce prima di essere ammazzato. _

Era bello, sapeva amare e stava per morire (boh!?!?, sulla forca?). L'ora più dolce, sicuramente per lui, ma magari anche per la donna!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... ognuno può pensare quello che vuole, ma per me quando un uomo adulto "prende" una ragazza di 15 anni, per di più sconosciuta, per me quella è violenza carnale. Ed in effetti la storia quella è.
Il fatto che sia stata aggiunta una *"a"* potrebbe avere anche una terza spiegazione, quella di un sottile sotterfugio per sottrarsi alla censura, che a quell'epoca (credo anni '60) in Italia era molto intransigente.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Ne l'ero scordato che continuava con "Compiva 16 anni ...". Se vedo Lucio quest'estate glielo chiedo.


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:


> (a parte l'escludere istintivamente che Dalla potesse aver scritto 'prese a mia madre' nel senso di averla posseduta carnalmente)





mxyzptlk63 said:


> Dalla ha voluto proprio dire questo!


Grazie, mxy. Ma io mi riferivo alla presenza della _a_. Che alla base ci sia una violenza o meno, mi sembra più che evidente che il soggetto della canzone è il frutto di un rapporto carnale. Ma non di una sgrammaticatura, a mio avviso! 
Se ci sono elementi oggettivi che autorizzino a sostenere che la _a_ tra _prese_ e _mia madre_ è stata aggiunta, sarebbe il caso di citarli, soprattutto per i non italiani che ci leggono. Perché per quello che ho potuto vedere io, tra le varie modifiche imposte dalla RAI per far partecipare la canzone al Festival di San Remo, quella non c'era. Se ascoltate le due versioni, quella cantata al festival, e quella cantata in Banana Republic (che recupera il testo originale della Pallottin_o_), sentirete che la _a_ è presente in tutte e due, dall'inizio, quindi. Fra l'altro potrete rendervi conto dall'intonazione, soprattutto di De Gregori, di come l'oggetto di _prese_ sia inevitabilmente _l'ora più dolce_, su cui chiude la costruzione dopo l'inciso del_ bel prato_.
Dire che la_ a_ regge il complemento oggetto _mia madre_ (!) è una libera, e per me assolutamente priva di fondamento, interpretazione di alcuni, la mia rimane che la _a_ regge il complemento di termine _mia madre_ e l'oggetto è _l'ora più dolce_. 
Vedrai come sarà lusingato 'Lucio', se mai si sentirà chiedere questa cosa, mxy! 

PS: per l'esattezza è: 'compiva sedici anni quel giorno'.


----------



## Vitolucio

E quel giorno - sopra un bel prato - peese a mia madre l'ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzat. Non credo possano esserci dei dubbi


----------



## Necsus

Vitolucio said:


> E quel giorno - sopra un bel prato - peese a mia madre l'ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzat. Non credo possano esserci dei dubbi


Invece, come puoi vedere se leggi la discussione, ce ne sono eccome. E non ci hai detto rispetto a quale interpretazione non dovrebbero essercene secondo te.


----------



## Vitolucio

Queste sono canzoni, poesia, e Dalla non è certo un artista sgrammaticato. Oggi probabilmente non la scriverebbe più così presumo, ma la rima prato/ammazzato probabilmente ha obbligato Dalla a questa contorsione.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo solo per chi non abbia riuscito a leggere il mio post e la reazione di Olaszinho, cancellati dai moderatori: Dalla aveva cantato questa canzone anche in spagnolo e nella versione spagnola il senso del verso in questione sembra di essere univoco. Se v'interessa ed avete la voglia, provate ad ascoltarla su internet.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota:
> 
> Ricordo a TUTTI per la 3421 volta che questo si chiama forum SOLO ITALIANO.
> D'ora in poi ogni messaggio che contenga qualsiasi riferimento ad un'altra lingua che non sia l'italiano comporterà la chiusura definitiva della discussione.*


----------



## Fiera mente

Ho fatto una ricerca per avere qualche elemento in più.

Il testo è stato scritto da Paola Pallottino (probabilmente in collaborazione) e la canzone non è autobiografica, quindi il fatto che Dalla sia bolognese mi pare sia irrilevante.

Inoltre il finale originario, poi censurato, citava: "e anche adesso che bestemmio e bevo vino, per ladri e  puttane sono Gesù Bambino". Quindi il protagonista è molto caratterizzato e "prese A mia madre" anch'io la recepisco come un'inflessione dialettale messa lì apposta per caratterizzarlo ancora di più.

Anche perché l'inizio della canzone è _*Dice* che era un bell'uomo..._ e anche la forma "Dice che...", al posto di "Dicono che...", mi pare sia tipica solo di alcune regioni.

Comunque mi piace anche molto l'interpretazione di effeundici. E' anche possibile che tale ambiguità fosse nelle intenzioni degli autori.


----------



## olaszinho

Come ho già scritto in un post precedente, ritengo anch'io che quella preposizione "A" sia stata messa appositamente per caratterizzare di più il testo. Dobbiamo ricordare che agl'inizi degli anni '70, quando la canzone fu scritta, i dialetti e le influenze vernacolari avevano, credo, una diffusione ancor maggiore rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## effeundici

La storia della caratterizzazione dialettale secondo me non regge proprio. Potrei capirla se fosse un discorso diretto. Ma qua si tratta della voce narrante. Non si capisce proprio perché la voce narrante dovrebbe parlare un dialetto a sud di Napoli.

Tra l'altro, e parlo per i non italiani, _prendere *a* qualcuno _per uno che abita a nord di Roma è una frase che fa venire i brividi, ve lo assicuro


----------



## gc200000

effeundici said:


> Tra l'altro, e parlo per i non italiani, _prendere *a* qualcuno _per uno che abita a nord di Roma è una frase che fa venire i brividi, ve lo assicuro



Anche per uno che abita a sud di Roma, ve lo assicuro.

Che poi la costruzione esista in dialetto è un altro discorso, non è mica lingua italiana.


----------



## olaszinho

effeundici said:


> La storia della caratterizzazione dialettale secondo me non regge proprio. Potrei capirla se fosse un discorso diretto. Ma qua si tratta della voce narrante. Non si capisce proprio perché la voce narrante dovrebbe parlare un dialetto a sud di Napoli.
> 
> Tra l'altro, e parlo per i non italiani, _prendere *a* qualcuno _per uno che abita a nord di Roma è una frase che fa venire i brividi, ve lo assicuro


 

Qui ci si sbaglia. Io sono marchigiano, vivo nella parte nord della regione, quasi al confine con l'Emilia Romagna; in quasi tutti i dialetti marchigiani, ad eccezione di quelli gallo-romanzi del nord, l'uso della prepozione a, in frasi del tipo "ho visto a qualcuno", è comunissima. Lo stesso, credo, avvenga in certi dialetti umbri, per non parlare di quelli abruzzesi, che comunque già rientrano in quelli meridionali.
Per quanto riguarda la sua scorrettezza nell'italiano standard, mi pare che non vi siano dubbi, era già stato sottolineato nei post precedenti. Vorrei, infine, aggiungere un aspetto importante, a mio avviso: definire un'espressione linguistica o l'uso di una determinata forma come "da far venire i brividi" o "è ridicola", ecc. può essere un'osservazione comune o una reazione emotiva personale, ma penso che ciò abbia poco senso da un punto di vista prettamente linguistico. A questo proposito inviterei alla lettura di un intervento di Alxmrphi nel thread "i dialetti inglesi". Ritengo che il suo punto di vista, come linguista, sia illuminante a questo proposito.


----------



## elitaliano

effeundici said:


> Scusate ma non è che molto più semplicemente intenda: _prese l'ora più dolce a mia madre _nel senso che le rubò l'ora più dolce?


 
Per me è ovvio che sia così.

Chiedo a chi ritiene che quell' "a" sia stata messa lì o per influenza dialettale o spagnola, o addirittura per aggirare la censura: se così fosse, vi invito a provare l'analisi logica della frase così come risulterebbe priva di preposizione:

_e quel giorno lui prese *a* mia madre sopra un bel prato_
_l'ora più dolce prima di esser ammazzato ..._

In questo caso che significato avrebbe "l'ora più dolce" ?
Non ditemi che è complemento di tempo, eh... sennò avrebbe detto "nell'ora più dolce".


----------



## olaszinho

"Chiedo a chi ritiene che quell' "a" sia stata messa lì o per influenza dialettale o spagnola, o addirittura per aggirare la censura: se così fosse, vi invito a provare l'analisi logica della frase così come risulterebbe priva di preposizione"


Nessuno ha parlato d'influenza spagnola.


----------



## Fiera mente

effeundici said:


> La storia della caratterizzazione dialettale secondo me non regge proprio. Potrei capirla se fosse un discorso diretto. Ma qua si tratta della voce narrante. Non si capisce proprio perché la voce narrante dovrebbe parlare un dialetto a sud di Napoli.



Perché no?
La voce narrante non può essere caratterizzata?

Evidentemente il protagonista che ci parla di se stesso, tale Gesù Bambino, è del Sud...

Poi potrà essere anche un'interpretazione sbagliata, ma non mi sembra sia un'ipotesi così strampalata... anzi, mi sembra una cosa normale.

Se scrivessi un racconto o canzone che avesse come voce narrante un bambino di tre anni, commetterei un errore ad usare un tipo di linguaggio infantile piuttosto che l'italiano che parlo normalmente?



elitaliano said:


> In questo caso che significato avrebbe "l'ora più dolce" ?
> Non ditemi che è complemento di tempo, eh... sennò avrebbe detto "nell'ora più dolce".



Io l'ho sempre interpretata così:

"Quel giorno lui prese (carnalmente) mia madre sopra ad un bel prato e  quella fu la sua (di lui) ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato."

Aggiungendo la punteggiatura potrebbe essere così:

_...e quel giorno lui prese *a* mia madre sopra un bel prato_.
_L'ora più dolce, prima di esser ammazzato._

Poi concordo anche che possa interpretarsi diversamente, però secondo me  quel passaggio è abbastanza ambiguo da reggere entrambe le letture.  Anche in ragione del famoso "Dice che..." iniziale.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Fiera mente said:


> Io l'ho sempre interpretata così:
> 
> "Quel giorno lui prese (carnalmente) mia madre sopra ad un bel prato e  quella fu la sua (di lui) ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato."
> 
> Aggiungendo la punteggiatura potrebbe essere così:
> 
> _...e quel giorno lui prese *a* mia madre sopra un bel prato_.
> _L'ora più dolce, prima di esser ammazzato._
> 
> Poi concordo anche che possa interpretarsi diversamente, però secondo me  quel passaggio è abbastanza ambiguo da reggere entrambe le letture.  Anche in ragione del famoso "Dice che..." iniziale.



Sinceramente, anche a me è sempre parsa quella l'interpretazione più logica, o se non altro più immediata.
"Quel giorno lui prese (carnalmente) mia madre sopra ad un bel prato *e   quella fu la sua (di lui) ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato.*"

Non riesce ad aver senso logico per me una parafrasi del tipo:
"Quel giorno lui *prese (=portò via) a *mia madre sopra ad un bel prato l'ora (di *lei*) più dolce prima di essere ammazzato."

E' anche vero che siamo nel campo della poesia, dove tutto o quasi è permesso , ma propendo anch'io per l'ipotesi "voluta caratterizzazione dialettale" o quanto meno "voluta ambiguità".
Non so se c'entri qualcosa, ma in un'analisi di questo testo su Internet ho letto che è stato scritto durante una vacanza in Puglia, cosa che potrebbe aver influenzato alcune scelte stilistiche.

EDIT: ripensandoci, il senso, parafrasato, potrebbe anche essere "*si prese da* mia madre quella che fu la sua (di lui) ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato".
In effetti è un bel rompicapo


----------



## Necsus

Vedo che i dubbi hanno ricevuto nuova linfa. Per quanto mi riguarda, a chiusura del mio contributo a questa discussione ormai attestata su due letture completamente opposte, non posso che ribadire quanto detto nel post#25 (metto il link per chi non ha avuto la pazienza di leggerli tutti). Una canzone può essere in dialetto (o quantomeno con intere strofe in dialetto), oppure in lingua italiana, con eventualmente delle espressioni colloquiali, ma l'accusativo retto dalla preposizione _a_ non è un'espressione colloquiale, è un grave errore tipico del dialetto (e non di quello eventualmente frequentato da Dalla o dalla Pallottino). E io non vedo ragione al mondo per cui dovrebbe essere stata inserita una costruzione agrammaticale in una canzone interamente scritta in italiano standard e in cui non compaiono neanche costruzioni tipiche del discorso diretto. 
Ipotizzo che il malinteso possa essere stato originato dal fatto che in molte trascrizioni del testo la _a_ per non so quale motivo non è presente, però se vorrete ascoltare le versioni cantate da Dalla e da De Gregori avrete modo, come ho già detto, di distinguerla chiaramente presente in entrambe. E la censura non c'entra.
Comunque, come sempre, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole e non credo che abbia alcun senso continuare a cercare di convincersi a vicenda.
Aspetteremo il contributo di 'Lucio'.


----------



## Passante

Non riesco per ora a leggere tutti gli interventi, ma mi sembrava abbastanza chiaro che l'uso di 'a' (per un bolognese che a questi errori dialettali non mi sembra sia soggetto)
sia semplicemente sottointeso:
prese (la verginità) a mia madre su un bel prato.


----------



## francisgranada

Passante said:


> ... sia semplicemente sottointeso:
> prese (la verginità) a mia madre su un bel prato.


 
Chissà se prima era ancora vergine o no ... Non credo che sia la perdita della verginità, o qualcosa del genere, che si voule sottolineare. Con altre parole, lo spirito della canzone non mi pare talmente "carnale" o "sessuale" ... 

Piuttosto direi che, "passarono insieme un'ora dolce su un bel prato, e poi (come conseguenza ) nacque il bambino, che fino dal primo mese veniva aspettato dalla madre come un _dono d'amore_".

*Prendere* (Treccani):
*4.* 
*a.* Scegliere una o più persone come compagni, collaboratori, dipendenti, ecc.: _se faccio questo viaggio prendo con me mio figlio ...._




Fiera mente said:


> ... "prese A mia madre" anch'io la recepisco come un'inflessione dialettale messa lì apposta ...
> 
> Anche perché l'inizio della canzone è _*Dice* che era un bell'uomo..._ e anche la forma "Dice che...", al posto di "Dicono che...", mi pare sia tipica solo di alcune regioni ....


 
Questa spiegazione mi sembra accettabile, nel senso che Dalla si "diverge" leggermente dall'italiano standard apposta, per enfatizzare un po' l'atmosfera del porto (dove la gente non sempre si comporta né parla secondo le norme ... ).


----------



## silviawest

Fantastico. Nonostante l'abbia ascoltata decine di volte, ho sempre pensato anch'io ad un "errore". 

Secondo me è dovuto al fatto che la canzone dice "Prese a mia madre sopra un bel prato" e qui ciascuno di noi, quando l'ha ascoltata la prima volta, si è fatto in pochi millesimi di secondo una chiara idea su cosa sta accadendo su quel prato, quando poi, a qualche decimo di secondo, arriva anche l'informazione "'l'ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato" è troppo tardi. La nostra mente si è già radicata sul fatto che "prendere" regge "a mia madre".

Quindi non c'era nessun errore. Canzone splendida sotto tutti i punti di vista anche grammaticali... ora la ascolterò ancora più volentieri.

Una piccola considerazione: quanto bello sarebbe riuscissimo a mollare altrettanto facilmente tutte le altre false convinzioni che ci trasciniamo dietro???

)))


----------



## Fiera mente

francisgranada said:


> Chissà se prima era ancora vergine o no ... Non credo che sia la perdita della verginità, o qualcosa del genere, che si voule sottolineare. Con altre parole, lo spirito della canzone non mi pare talmente "carnale" o "sessuale" ...
> 
> Piuttosto direi che, "passarono insieme un'ora dolce su un bel prato, e poi (come conseguenza ) nacque il bambino, che fino dal primo mese veniva aspettato dalla madre come un _dono d'amore_".



O _come se lo fosse_, perché in effetti non lo era? 

e benché non sapesse il nome
e neppure il paese (cioè, benché non amasse quell'uomo di cui non sapeva nulla)
m`aspettò come un dono d`amore
fino dal primo mese


----------



## francisgranada

silviawest said:


> ... quando poi, a qualche decimo di secondo, arriva anche l'informazione "'l'ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato" è troppo tardi. La nostra mente si è già radicata sul fatto che "prendere" regge "a mia madre" ...


 
Sì, ne ho pensato anch'io. Ovviamente, in una canzone ci possono essere tanti aspetti da prendere in considerazione, però sta fatto che tra _"... un bel prato_" e _"l'ora più dolce ..."_ c'è una pausa che "acusticamente" separa le due frasi.



Fiera mente said:


> ... e benché non sapesse il nome
> e neppure il paese (cioè, benché non amasse quell'uomo di cui non sapeva nulla) ...


 
Oppure: e benché non sapesse il nome e neppure il paese ... _s'innamorò di lui "ciecamente" (visto che era un bell'uomo)_. Ma credo che stiamo esagerando un po'...  (la sostanza è l'uso della preposizione "a")


----------



## Fiera mente

No, era sempre per cercare di capire se "l'ora più dolce" fosse riferito solo a lui o no e quindi sempre in riferimento alla domanda iniziale, però ripensandoci le due cose possono anche essere indipendenti quindi lasciamo stare


----------



## Passante

Va bè visto che sto a Bologna e a volte l'ho visto ad un bar del centro se mi capita glielo chiedo


----------



## cirolemiro

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Semplice licenza poetica, forse.


 
appunto! Ce ne sono tantissimi di questi casi tra poesie e canzoni! C'è addirittura una canzone (se non ricordo male di Celentano) col solito congiuntivo sbagliatissimo!


----------



## Passante

francisgranada said:


> Chissà se prima era ancora vergine o no ...  Non credo che sia la perdita della verginità, o qualcosa del genere,  che si voule sottolineare. Con altre parole, lo spirito della canzone  non mi pare talmente "carnale" o "sessuale" ...
> 
> Piuttosto direi che, "passarono insieme un'ora dolce su un bel prato, e poi (come conseguenza ) nacque il bambino, che fino dal primo mese veniva aspettato dalla madre come un _dono d'amore_".



A parte che la ragazza aveva sedici anni direi che sul fatto che fosse vergine abbiamo dei buoni presupposti

inoltre ti assicuro che 'prendere una donna' in questo contesto significa 'fare all'amore con lei'  che non indica modi violenti, ma non è portarla semplicemente su un prato
ma è *prenderla, portarsela via su un prato* e *cosa si porta via ad una donna* se sto su un prato? è evidente 'la verginità' (la borsetta non penso  )
è molto poetico proprio perchè non è espressamente dichiarato.

Per il resto di quanto hai detto, il cantante sta raccontando che hanno fatto l'amore su un prato e dopo è nato lui a Natale, non so come lo capisci te, ma io capisco che è stata *sedotta e abbandonata*, pur essendo un ora dolce, perchè non è che per sedurre e abbandonare devi per forza fare violenza.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Passante said:


> Non riesco per ora a leggere tutti gli interventi,







Passante said:


> inoltre ti assicuro che 'prendere una donna' in questo contesto significa 'fare all'amore con lei'  che non indica modi violenti, ma non è portarla semplicemente su un prato
> ma è *prenderla, portarsela via su un prato* e *cosa si porta via ad una donna* se sto su un prato? è evidente 'la verginità' (la borsetta non penso  )
> è molto poetico proprio perchè non è espressamente dichiarato.
> 
> Per il resto di quanto hai detto, il cantante sta raccontando che hanno fatto l'amore su un prato e dopo è nato lui a Natale, non so come lo capisci te, ma io capisco che è stata *sedotta e abbandonata*, pur essendo un ora dolce, perchè non è che per sedurre e abbandonare devi per forza fare violenza.



Be', a queste conclusioni a dire il vero c'eravamo arrivati un po' tutti durante il corso del thread. Ecco perché è buona norma leggere gli interventi precedenti prima di aggiungere il proprio


----------



## Passante

Non mi sembra che qualcuno avesse accennato al fatto della verginità come sottointeso nella frase che porta a scrivere il complemento 'a mia madre', il  fatto che dica che non abbia letto non vuol dire che non li abbia guardati tutti  prima è semplicemente un mio scrupolo per precisare che potrebbe essermi  sfuggito qualcosa visto che ne erano tanti, ma se l'eccesso di zelo debba essere  preso per parlare a sproposito o in maniera sprovveduta mi sembra un po' eccessivo.

 Nel secondo contributo  oltre a spiegare ulteriormente perchè penso ci sia il  sottointeso 'la verginità', stavo solo 'RIspiegando' a Francis las situazione visto che ha fatto  un commento che a mio avviso sembrava non aver capito bene la situazione dato che dice che non le sembra si tratti di amore carnale (probabilmente l'avrò interpretato male io).

 PS preciso solo che non volevo certo fare la 'fenomena' a giochi fatti, ma  rispondevo solo a Francis.


----------



## francisgranada

Passante said:


> ... Nel secondo contributo oltre a spiegare ulteriormente perchè penso ci sia il sottointeso 'la verginità', stavo solo 'RIspiegando' a Francis las situazione visto che ha fatto un commento che a mio avviso sembrava non aver capito bene la situazione dato che dice che non le sembra si tratti di amore carnale (probabilmente l'avrò interpretato male io)....


 
Credo che per tutti sia chiaro, che sopra quel prato non solo si discuteva... (la partenogenesi nel _homo sapiens_ non è ancora attestata ). Visto però i vari significati (o modi d'utilizzo) del verbo "prendere", _qui_ mi pare il più probabile questo: "_Scegliere una o più persone come compagni, collaboratori ..."_ (Treccani, 4. a.). Anche perché, come è stato già detto prima, in un'altra versione (quella spagnola) cantata lo stesso da_ Dalla,_ il senso è più univoco. 

Comunque, non si tratta d'un opera documentaria, ma di parole d'una canzone, quindi c'è spazio anche per la fantasia di chiunque le ascolti ... 



> ...visto che sto a Bologna e a volte l'ho visto ad un bar del centro se mi capita glielo chiedo


Non dimenticare a salutare Dalla in nome ti tutti noi "forumisti" ...


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Non potremo più chiedergli niente. R.I.P. Lucio


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> ... _qui_ mi pare il più probabile questo: "_Scegliere una o più persone come compagni, collaboratori ..."_ (Treccani, 4. a.).



Francis, sempre sul Treccani, il senso *3, e* illustra: *Possedere sessualmente (detto quasi solo di uomini).
*
La mia interpretazione è come quella di effeundici, con la voluta variante dell'ambiguità dell'uso di prendere: _prese (a) mia madre_... _prese (a mia madre) l'ora più dolce_...


----------



## longplay

sono con F11,nexus,sadness,pizzi e altri sulla stessa linea.Quanto ai puristi e alle differenze nord/centro-sud,prendere a o da,non potrebbe essere una " contaminazione"
dal latino?Penso al latino "a" "ab" e "abs"(?) e all'alfa privativo greco .Mi rispondete per cortesia?Per il resto,dovremmo ammettere la licenza poetica (comunque,mi sembra
che "togliere a qualcuno" sia un po' meglio di "togliere da qualcuno").Infine,nonostante il testo,dobbiamo pensare per forza che uno che sa amare è un violentatore?
Il "prendere" potrebbe non essere solo unilaterale (non lo sappiamo,ma...licenza poetica per licenza poetica...).


----------



## Akire72

Secondo me c'è proprio un gioco di parole che lega le due frasi, cioè la prese su un prato e le prese l'ora più dolce (proprio quella dell'amplesso!).


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Francis, sempre sul Treccani, il senso *3, e* illustra: *Possedere sessualmente (detto quasi solo di uomini).
> *
> La mia interpretazione è come quella di effeundici, con la voluta variante dell'ambiguità dell'uso di prendere: _prese (a) mia madre_... _prese (a mia madre) l'ora più dolce_...



Non dico di no. Ma nel caso di "_prese a mia madre l'ora più dolce"_, cosa vuol dire "prese *a*" precisamente?  Cioè, _"diede a lei" _o_ "tolse a/da lei" o "ricevette da lei" ... _l'ora più dolce ?


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> ... non potrebbe essere una " contaminazione" dal latino?Penso al latino "a" "ab" e "abs"(?) e all'alfa privativo greco...



Non credo. La preposizione "a" nelle lingue romanze proviene da "ad" latino ed il suo significato "come tale" è chiaro. E' un'altra cosa che ci sono dei "problemi" o incertezze, per quanto riguarda la scelta della preposizione giusta con certi verbi. Questo non tocca solo la prep. "a", ma anche "da", "di" e a volte anche "in". Ovviamente, parlo soprattutto dal punto di vista d'uno straniero (o non madrelingua).


----------



## luway

francisgranada said:


> Non dico di no. Ma nel caso di "_prese a mia madre l'ora più dolce"_, cosa vuol dire "prese *a*" precisamente?  Cioè, _"diede a lei" _o_ "tolse a/da lei" o "ricevette da lei" ... _l'ora più dolce ?




Quando si prende qualcosa a qualcuno, glielo si toglie in qualche modo.

Io son più dubbiosa riguardo a chi appartenesse l'ora più dolce, quando canta mi pare esserci una pausa poco prima di questo verso e ho sempre pensato che si riferisse a lui, che quell'ora passata con lei fosse stata per lui l'ora più dolce (prima di morire).


----------



## francisgranada

luway said:


> Quando si prende qualcosa a qualcuno, glielo si toglie in qualche modo ...


Grazie per la chiara risposta alla mia domanda. Infatti, a volte non è così tanto semplice capire l'uso preciso o pratico delle preposizioni in italiano ... 

Comunque, avrei una "subdomanda": quel "_prendere a_" nel contesto come questo, ha una connotazione negativa o non necessariamente? Voglio dire che "normalmente" _togliere qualcosa _funziona un po' come l'opposito di _dare qualcosa. _(_N_on so se mi spiego ...)



> ... quando canta mi pare esserci una pausa poco prima di questo verso e ho sempre pensato che si riferisse a lui, che quell'ora passata con lei fosse stata per lui l'ora più dolce (prima di morire)



La stessa "sfumatura" l'ho osservata anche io (vedi il mio post #45). Infatti, originalmente la parte "l'ora più dolce" la avevo automaticamente separato da "prese a mia madre", per cui non avevo capito bene la funzione della preposizione "a" (... a mia madre ...) in questo caso.


----------



## violadaprile

Nessuna connotazione negativa, secondo me. Prese a mia madre, la prese, il significato è (sempre secondo me) principalmente sessuale.
Ci sento una grande dolcezza e una grande passionalità. Nessuna violenza, solo un andarsi incontro.

Lui ha preso tanto quanto lei ha dato. Tant'è vero che lei, pur non conoscendo il nome né il paese, si concede senza esitare. Ma, dico io, comunque innamorata, subitamente, o presa dalla malia del momento e del luogo, o da quella sorta di nostalgia preventiva che in portoghese chiamano "saudade"
... coinvolta dal turbamento di lui, ma anche dalla sua paura, dalla sensazione che non ci sarebbero stati altri incontri, una sorta di senso incombente anche se non ben realizzato di morte, del dolore di un distacco comunque non voluto 
... dove uno va e uno resta, ma la separazione voluta da altri è una lacerazione e li porta a cercar rifugio, calore, contatto e un abbraccio, stretto, convulso, che vuol dire "resta con me""vieni con me" e nell'abbraccio stretto convulso ... l'amore è puro scambio, contatto, abbraccio e poi ...per finire anche sesso ma che non sia separato da loro due, stretti a trattenersi, quasi che lasciandosi qualcosa di terribile avverrà
... quasi aggrappati uno all'altra, come due naufraghi, a darsi conforto, contatto, piacere
... uno scambio di umanità, questa sì vergine, che ha dato a ciascuno dei due ciò che serviva ...
... un'amore, sì, uno di quegli amori d'empito che nascono su una non lucida necessità, quasi una brama, che travolgono per un attimo e poi lasciano solo un'impronta nell'aria, un refolo che ti svia ( ...e, in questo caso, anche un seme)
Sempre secondo me.


----------



## francisgranada

Man mano arriveremo a un consenso ... A Lucio Dalla, purtroppo non gli possiamo chiedere più nulla. Ma... tornando all'inizio, dici:



violadaprile said:


> ... Prese a mia madre, la prese, ...


Perché "la prese" e nello stesso tempo dici "prese *a* mia madre" (con la preposizione "a")?
Diciamo p.e.: "La vedo" e anche "Vedo mia madre". Ma non diciamo "Vedo *a* mia madre". O mi sbaglio? 

Per capirci meglio: a me assolutamente non "disturba" la preposizione _*a*_ in questo caso. Ma vorrei capire la sua funzione grammaticale...


----------



## violadaprile

Secondo me è una forma semidialettale, che serve per rendere ancora più partecipi dell'atmosfera di due persone semplici che si incontrano.
Sono due persone semplici. Non chiedete d'italiano


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Amici,
> siamo tornati al punto di partenza e da lì ripartiti per il "secondo  giro". Per favore, contribuite al thread solo *dopo aver letto gli oltre  60 messaggi precedenti e solo se avete qualcosa di nuovo da aggiungere*.
> Grazie.


----------



## longplay

Aggiungo che la versione che punta esclusivamente su un uso dilettale/gergale della "a"(mia madre) presunto e non dimostrato ,non riesco a condividerla:"hanno preso 'a zi'
Concetta" (hanno preso ,rapito LA zia) si può trovare ben al di sotto della ex "linea gotica".



Aggiungo:soggetto del periodo:implicito-prese predicato-cosa:complemento=l'ora più bella-a chi?=a mia madre-dove?=in un bel prato-quando?=prima di essere ammazzato-
come?=non si sa;ipotesi:violenza o breve e intensa passione------circostanze generali (scenario)=probabilmente a seguito di uno sbarco militare,come Anzio (lo straniero
viene dal mare e viene ucciso(non credo per rapina a mano armata).La ragazza ha la veste sempre più corta (niente elegante prémaman) e mi ricorda tanto la Sofia
Loren nella parte di una napoletana,sempre incinta,che vende sigarette di contrabbando (o anche i vari film della Lollobrigida di "pane,amore etc.")


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Per me voleva solo essere il giusto commiato dall'autore. Non avevo la minima intenzione di ricominciare tutto daccapo. Speravo di poterlo incontrare quest'estate (era solito frequentare luoghi in cui vado anch'io) e poterglielo chiedere direttamente. Era un tipo molto alla mano. Pensavo si sarebbe anche incuriosito al forum. Purtroppo l'occasione non c'è stata e non ci sarà mai più.


----------



## longplay

provate "prendere,togliere,sottrarre qualcosa da qualcosa"(le posate dal cassetto) e "prendere,togliere ecc.qualcosa a/da/di qualcuno (rubare i soldi al/del/?dal? padre,togliere
al figlio la possibilità di...".Che ne dite ?


----------



## stella_maris_74

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Per me voleva solo essere il giusto commiato dall'autore. Non avevo la minima intenzione di ricominciare tutto daccapo. Speravo di poterlo incontrare quest'estate (era solito frequentare luoghi in cui vado anch'io) e poterglielo chiedere direttamente. Era un tipo molto alla mano. Pensavo si sarebbe anche incuriosito al forum. Purtroppo l'occasione non c'è stata e non ci sarà mai più.



Ecco, R.I.P. il grande Lucio... e pure questo thread


----------

